# Needing Reviews in exchange for Free Suppliments on Amazon



## abripperx (Oct 4, 2018)

I have searched the forums rules and FAQ didnt see anything saying I can't post this, if I cannot I apologize. I am just a friend trying to help a friend. I have a friend that has a LOT of legitimate supplements on Amazon and he needs verified reviews. So you get the product for free in exchange for you trying it and writing a 4-5 star review. 
Sorry if this is not allowed. But I need A LOT of people.. like over 75! Male or female does not matter. 6 products, 10-15 reviews per product. Not all muscle supplements. Some focus, weight loss, overall health, cardio, etc.
If this interests you, or you think you can help gather more people, PM me (again if this is allowed) o

I will be blessed if you can help! And apologize if this isn't allowed and I get the ban hammer


----------



## Gibsonator (Oct 4, 2018)

any test boosters or pp enlargement pills??? those would be popular here


----------



## Jin (Oct 4, 2018)

How about free samples and then we actually provide honest reviews?

we don’t take kindly to shills here and I doubt many/any of us would shill for some supplements we don’t need.


----------



## #TheMatrix (Oct 4, 2018)

Heh heh...I remember when we would draw straws and guess a number. And who ever was closest to that number would get free....
Wait.
What?

I believe freebies for reviews is a common thing on Amazon. 
Good luck


----------



## Straight30weight (Oct 4, 2018)

They sell steroids on amazon? I’ll be damned, those ****ers have everything.


----------



## abripperx (Oct 4, 2018)

#TheMatrix said:


> Heh heh...I remember when we would draw straws and guess a number. And who ever was closest to that number would get free....
> Wait.
> What?
> 
> ...


Correct, freebies in exchange for reviews is common I am learning.. starting to stop trusting reviews lol.
No pp enlargement, but *I DO have 1 Test boost **suppliment*! among other things, weight loss *fat burner etc


----------



## Viduus (Oct 4, 2018)

I’ll take socks and peanut butter if you have some? Heard they’re highly recommended around here.

Preferably smooth, nutty is just - wrong...


----------



## Beedeezy (Oct 4, 2018)

abripperx said:


> I have searched the forums rules and FAQ didnt see anything saying I can't post this, if I cannot I apologize. I am just a friend trying to help a friend. I have a friend that has a LOT of legitimate supplements on Amazon and he needs verified reviews. So you get the product for free in exchange for you trying it and writing a 4-5 star review.
> Sorry if this is not allowed. But I need A LOT of people.. like over 75! Male or female does not matter. 6 products, 10-15 reviews per product. Not all muscle supplements. Some focus, weight loss, overall health, cardio, etc.
> If this interests you, or you think you can help gather more people, PM me (again if this is allowed) or email     prodreviews86 -at- gmail
> 
> I will be blessed if you can help! And apologize if this isn't allowed and I get the ban hammer


As these fine member have already hinted towards, give a free supplement in return for a 4-5 star review is just fuuking stupid. Good business would go more like this....
we will send you xyz, we are more than confidant our products are quality and provide the benefits we stated. We would like a *HONEST* review in return for free products. If you want to cover your bases as a “just in case” if someone is not satisfied with the product they should
Contact you first and given a chance to make it right. If you’ve come here in an attempt to get someone to write a *LIE* for you in return for receiving a piece of shit product, well friend you’ve come to the wrong place. We are murderous, beta eating mother****ers here. We don’t take well to bullshit, and if that’s what you are peddling we will gladly call your bullshit.


----------



## abripperx (Oct 4, 2018)

Beedeezy said:


> As these fine member have already hinted towards, give a free supplement in return for a 4-5 star review is just fuuking stupid. Good business would go more like this....
> we will send you xyz, we are more than confidant our products are quality and provide the benefits we stated. We would like a *HONEST* review in return for free products. If you want to cover your bases as a “just in case” if someone is not satisfied with the product they should
> Contact you first and given a chance to make it right. If you’ve come here in an attempt to get someone to write a *LIE* for you in return for receiving a piece of shit product, well friend you’ve come to the wrong place. We are murderous, beta eating mother****ers here. We don’t take well to bullshit, and if that’s what you are peddling we will gladly call your bullshit.


Someone took too many pessimistic pills today...
First there are tons and tons and tons of people doing this (in other industries not just supplements), but yes, he does want HONEST reviews, if you absolutely hated the damn product, message the seller and he will figure something out, he would rather have *NO* review, than a bad review/not totally honest. 
These are legitimate products currently selling on Amazon with reviews already, they just want to pump up the reviews to get more buyers. Common practice. These arent "ApPLe IpHoNE cHaRgEr CaBlEs FRoM ChINa" that take 45-90 days to get to you, but I get your concern


----------



## Beedeezy (Oct 4, 2018)

abripperx said:


> Someone took too many pessimistic pills today...
> First there are tons and tons and tons of people doing this (in other industries not just supplements), but yes, he does want HONEST reviews, if you absolutely hated the damn product, message the seller and he will figure something out, he would rather have *NO* review, than a bad review/not totally honest.
> These are legitimate products currently selling on Amazon with reviews already, they just want to pump up the reviews to get more buyers. Common practice. These arent "ApPLe IpHoNE cHaRgEr CaBlEs FRoM ChINa" that take 45-90 days to get to you, but I get your concern


Pessimistic pills?
Dude, you’re dead wrong. The problem here is you have NEVER mentioned or encouraged someone to give a honest review. 
Your words were, free product for 4-5 stars. I was helping you, potentially saving you some time attempting to pitch by telling you we weren’t going to be down to allow a company to buy positive reviews. So, if whatever it is you are trying to get reviews on if quality, maybe tell us what products are offered and see if anyone want to review them for you.


----------



## Beedeezy (Oct 4, 2018)

Tell me what you have and if there is interest in something I or my wife will review it. If it’s not something we’d try typically I won’t waste your time.


----------



## Beedeezy (Oct 4, 2018)

abripperx said:


> Someone took too many pessimistic pills today


Give me an amazon link and I’ll look around myself.


----------



## abripperx (Oct 4, 2018)

I will give amazon link in PM or email I don't want to post publically only because A) the off chance amazon sees and then cracks down on paid reviews, (hint, they do this on fb) , B) I dont want other's purchasing without saying anything to me and then I can't keep track of orders thru here.

Again I am doing this for a business friend, and while I do want honest reviews, he also is offering the products for free for a guaranteed 4-5 stars, or no review if you hate it and contact him. Not my rules, and I apologize if you do not like or agree to that, but didn't think I'd run into problem offering free stuff to try &#55358;&#56631;*♂️ not like they are selling poison on amazon to kill reviewers


----------



## Gibsonator (Oct 4, 2018)

dude at least put a list of the goddamn products in your thread already


----------



## DevilDoc87 (Oct 4, 2018)

Pp gainzzz


----------



## stonetag (Oct 4, 2018)

I'm just here for the free products, where are they?


----------



## Robdjents (Oct 4, 2018)

hahahah what is going on here


----------



## Viduus (Oct 4, 2018)

abripperx said:


> I will give amazon link in PM or email I don't want to post publically only because A) the off chance amazon sees and then cracks down on paid reviews, (hint, they do this on fb) , B) I dont want other's purchasing without saying anything to me and then I can't keep track of orders thru here.
> 
> Again I am doing this for a business friend, and while I do want honest reviews, he also is offering the products for free for a guaranteed 4-5 stars, or no review if you hate it and contact him. Not my rules, and I apologize if you do not like or agree to that, but didn't think I'd run into problem offering free stuff to try ��*♂️ not like they are selling poison on amazon to kill reviewers




A product so legitametly good that you can’t tell us about it publicly? This isn’t looking so good...

I remember those Apple commercials that said “Something is coming” and then you had the big televised announcement with Steve Jobs where he said “But we’ll only tell you about it if you like it. PM me bro”. Those were good times.

You’re on a forum about sharing ideas and helping each other out.


----------



## NbleSavage (Oct 4, 2018)

abripperx said:


> ...he also is offering the products for free for a guaranteed 4-5 stars, or no review if you hate it and contact him...



Yer friend is part of the reason that reviews on Amazon are nearly irrelevant in the absence of massively large sample sizes. Think this through: Free product in exchange for either a 5 star review - OR - no review and a PM to the business owner. Sounds a lot like either buying favorable reviews or buying silence that yer products are shite to me.

Instead, consider simply 'free products for an honest Amazon review', or take the Amazon component out entirely and just send free products in return for feedback provided here within this forum. Ye'll be seen as far less manipulative if ye do so.


----------



## Gadawg (Oct 4, 2018)

If there are any bodybuilding supplements that exist that would actually benefit someone, Ive yet to try it. 

Can I write that?


----------



## dk8594 (Oct 4, 2018)

I won’t trade you my integrity for free anything. It’s a POS move.

There are still people who believe their word matters.


----------



## abripperx (Oct 4, 2018)

Viduus said:


> A product so legitametly good that you can’t tell us about it publicly? This isn’t looking so good...
> 
> I remember those Apple commercials that said “Something is coming” and then you had the big televised announcement with Steve Jobs where he said “But we’ll only tell you about it if you like it. PM me bro”. Those were good times.
> 
> You’re on a forum about sharing ideas and helping each other out.



I think my reasoning was very clear, if you cannot understand the problem then that's that. Can't have the amazon products banned because they found out product was being given out for free. 
I have never met a group of people complaining about getting free products. If anything I figured the body building community would be all over that, if that wasn't true, GNC would never exist. You'll try anything and everything. Other groups have gleefully accepted the terms because, hey, free products *shrugs*


----------



## DevilDoc87 (Oct 4, 2018)

You haven’t said what kind.. doesn’t mean you have to say the brand


----------



## Gibsonator (Oct 4, 2018)

abripperx said:


> I think my reasoning was very clear, if you cannot understand the problem then that's that. Can't have the amazon products banned because they found out product was being given out for free.
> I have never met a group of people complaining about getting free products. If anything I figured the body building community would be all over that, if that wasn't true, GNC would never exist. You'll try anything and everything. Other groups have gleefully accepted the terms because, hey, free products *shrugs*



1. You have never listed the products 
2. Our members here aren't for sale
3. Our members all know that 99.9% of supplements marketed towards bodybuilders are a complete waste of money.
4. Don't let the door hit ya where the good lord split ya


----------



## Viduus (Oct 4, 2018)

abripperx said:


> I think my reasoning was very clear, if you cannot understand the problem then that's that. Can't have the amazon products banned because they found out product was being given out for free.
> I have never met a group of people complaining about getting free products. If anything I figured the body building community would be all over that, if that wasn't true, GNC would never exist. You'll try anything and everything. Other groups have gleefully accepted the terms because, hey, free products *shrugs*



Welcome to the first site with integrity. Now you know why we stay.


----------



## DevilDoc87 (Oct 4, 2018)

Viduus said:


> Welcome to the first site with integrity. Now you know why we stay.



Integrity and butt seks.. no regerts


----------

